# jf Flickr resync?



## ebmarketa (Dec 7, 2011)

Hello,

Is there a way to add photos already published on Flickr to the jfFlickr plugin catalog for Lightroom? I have a number of photos I uploaded directly to Flickr before I got Lightroom. I am afraid I'd lose my comments if I simply added the photos to jf Flickr as new.

Thank you.

Marketa


----------



## Mark Sirota (Dec 7, 2011)

Look for "Plug-In Extras" in the File or Library menu.


----------



## ebmarketa (Dec 8, 2011)

What do you want me to look for? I have used the jf Flickr publish service to put a number of photos on Flickr. I am concerned with how to add photos I uploaded to Flickr before using Lightroom Publish.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 8, 2011)

Actually I think you have been mis-directed.  For an existing Jeffrey Freidl plugin, you nee to right click on the "jfFlickr" heading in the Publish Services panel and choose {Edit Settings} from the context menu.  Near the bottom of the Lightroom Publishing Manager dialog panel, there is a section titled "Syncing Flickr Data"  The plugin will attempt to match existing photos on Flickr with those that are in your catalog.  It's not perfect, and there may be some mismatched (Especially if there are RAW and JPEGs of the same image in your catalog)  Also a caution: Read the Help Link as recommended by Jeffrey.


----------



## ebmarketa (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank you. That's what I was looking for. Somehow I overlooked it in the Settings menu.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Dec 8, 2011)

Ah, sorry, I misunderstood the question. I didn't realize you were talking about a publish collection.


----------

